# ICD9 for cardiac clearance



## heatheralayna (Jul 28, 2009)

Our Dr is noting that a visit is for pre-exercise program.  It is to clear the patient from a cardiac standpoint for an exercise program.  Any suggestions for an ICD9?  I know there has to be one out there, I'm just not finding it.

Thanks so much!

Heather


----------



## deeva456 (Jul 28, 2009)

Your choices are limited. Look at V70.0, V70.8 or V70.9.  these may apply;however many payers may not pay on these dx codes. 

good luck, 
Dolores, CPC CCC


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 29, 2009)

heatheralayna said:


> Our Dr is noting that a visit is for pre-exercise program.  It is to clear the patient from a cardiac standpoint for an exercise program.  Any suggestions for an ICD9?  I know there has to be one out there, I'm just not finding it.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Heather




hmmm, the question behind the question is...
  Why does *this* patient need to be cleared for an exercise program (not everyone needs to be cleared)?     
There may be a history of heart problems or something similar. I would ask the Dr for clarification. Otherwise you should look at V70.3 which few payors will consider medically necessary.

HTH


----------



## debi7478 (Aug 6, 2009)

V72.81 should be pre op cardiac clearance


----------



## deeva456 (Aug 7, 2009)

I would have to disagree with using V72.81; this code is for pre-operative cardiac clearance. The dr is performing exams to clear for excercise not surgery.  Codes V70.0, V70.3, V70.8 V70.9  would be the more appropriate code to use. I also agree with dpeoples, the pt may have a reason they need excercise clearance, if so then you would also include the dx on the claim. 

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------

